# Lcd no descubro porque no enciende



## Lathspell (Nov 13, 2008)

buenas resulta que el lcd que adjunto es un dvd de automóvil, resulta que el aparato funciona todo a la perfección, pero no hay display, parece ciertamente como si a la pantalla lcd no llegara nada de energia... alguno podria ayudarme y decirme cual de los elementos que se aprecian en la foto podria generar la falla de el lcd, y si alguno puede decirme como probar que la pantalla aun este buena? de antemano gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## transistonio (Nov 23, 2008)

hola, si todo lo demas del dvd funciona bien, es decir, lee el disco, sale audio etc etc, lo mas probable es que solo le falte iluminacion a la pantalla, es decir , puede que se hayan quemado las lamparas fluorescentes que iluminan la pantalla, par esto destapa la pantalla y en la parte de atras de la pantalla le pones luz , ya sea de algun foco o lampara, asi verificaras si realmente existe la imagen en la  pantalla, espero te haya servido de algo, no olvides comentar


----------



## perik (Nov 24, 2008)

Lo mas seguro que tengas el modulo *inverter * defectuoso ,es un modulito alargado q lleva 2 transformadores planos que suele ir pegado a la pantalla.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2008)

Si fallan mas esos malditos fluorescentes, cige una linterna y simplemente enforca de lado en la pantalla y veras las imagenes.

Los inverter o transformador de alta tension para el fluorescentes interior suelen petar los transistores finales, los que van conectados al transformador.
De la salida del transformador salen dos cables gomosos hacia el fluorescente de dentro de la pantalla, si ves que se tocan entre ellos separalos un poco ha ver qque pasa, algunas veces tienen fugas.

Si  no lleva fluorescente llevara una EL o lamina luminiscente, que tambien funciona con tensiones "elevadas", pero eso ya es mas raro.


----------



## macmar (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola.
A mi me esta ocurriendo lo mismo. Me hizo un par de amagos 2 dias, encendia y se me quedaba apagado, y al cabo de unos minutos se encendio sola, pero ahora llevo 2 días que nada. Me funciona todo, pero solo veo que se enciende el luz del boton del power y el del mute, pero el resto de botones y la pantalla, apagados.
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## dagger (Dic 24, 2008)

prueba tambien si desde la consola de lectura van los 12 volts de alimentacion y si no hay teclas o elementos que discriminen desde la base si el monitor debe encenderse.......yo tengo una base que lleva 2 monitores....y hay teclas para habilitar a cada una por separado


----------



## macmar (Dic 29, 2008)

perik dijo:
			
		

> Lo mas seguro que tengas el modulo *inverter * defectuoso ,es un modulito alargado q lleva 2 transformadores planos que suele ir pegado a la pantalla.



Hola.
Efectivamente es el modulo inverter. En mi caso no se si va integrado en la placa. Es el que lleva una bobina?
Gracias, saludos.


----------

